# Bulkware Collections



## Steve L (Mar 26, 2009)

*Bulkware Collections **Updated 6-6-09***

Hi Guys,:wave:

A friend of mine asked me to send him some pictures of my Mr Bulk Collection, so I figured I would also post them here. I hope you like them. Feel Free to post yours too!!!


From Left to Right: 2 inch Brass Bulkhead, 18500 Brass Battery tube, 18650 Brass Battery tube, Brass Cub, Ti Cub, Brass Cub, RPM'd Aluminum Slim Chameleon with a Ti McGizmo Clip, Stainless Steel DragonHeart (18500), and a Ti Dragon (18650). All the other lights use one RCR123. 

















2 inch head, Brass Control module on an 18650 battery tube. I added a RCR123 for a size comparison.





2 inch head, Brass Control module on an 18650 battery tube.





2 inch head, Brass Control module on an 18650 battery tube (I forgot to mention this Brass Control Module was upgraded to a TFFC K2 UWOE:devil





Regular Brass Head and Control Module on an 18650 Battery Tube (I like it)





Laid-Back Ti Cub 





A picture showing a bezel comparison of an unmodded Brass Cub vs a Ti Cub modded to let out more light(and it really does).





A older shot (Sadly:mecry: I only have the end 2 lights left - Ti Cub and Ti Dragon) 





Bottoms Up!





Trit Picture From L to R: Ti Dragon, XR19-PD, Ti PD-S (How did those two get in here:naughty, Slim Chameleon, and Stainless Steel DragonHeart





Me holding a BrassCub





I hope you enjoyed the show.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## aikiman44 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*

Great Mr Bulk collection.


----------



## coloradogps (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*

Nice!!!!

:twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs


----------



## bf1 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*

Sweet :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## Steve L (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*

Thank for the kind words aikiman44, coloradogps, and Barry. Lets see some of your pictures guys:thumbsup:.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## shuter (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*

Some nice and shiny Bulkware you have there! Thanks for sharing. :wave:


----------



## GeorgeMaggos (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*

Hey Steve,

wow thats an outstanding collection you have amassed of Bulk's 

Thanks for taking the great pics & sharing them with us 

~George


----------



## Steve L (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*

Hi George and shuter,:wave:

Thanks for the nice comments my friends:thumbsup:. 

Best Wishes,
Steve


----------



## datiLED (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*

Wow... It is nice to see such an awesome collection. Thanks for posting the pictures! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve L (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*



datiLED said:


> Wow... It is nice to see such an awesome collection. Thanks for posting the pictures! :thumbsup:


 Hi Derek,:wave:

Thank You My Friend, I think it came out Great:bow::bow::bow:!!!

2 inch head, Brass Control module on an 18650 battery tube (I forgot to mention this Brass Control Module was upgraded to a TFFC K2 UWOE:devil





Cheers,
Steve


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*

Nice collection sir. :thumbsup:

Who is Mr. Bulk? And are any of these lights still available? :thinking:


----------



## Steve L (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*



PetaBread said:


> Nice collection sir. :thumbsup:
> 
> Who is Mr. Bulk? And are any of these lights still available? :thinking:


Hi PetaBread,:wave:

Mr Bulk (Charlie) is a Custom builder in Hawaii. He is not currently selling any new lights, but I'm hoping for more in the future. You can sometimes find them on Custom BST right here on CPF. Thank you my friend!!!

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*

:wave:
Awsome collection!


I love Bulk Lights,sadly i dont own any at the moment.


But thats gonna change.


Of the ones i miss the most is my Brass Cub and Bare Al Cub & the Dam Cham.


Benny​


----------



## greenlight (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*

How durable are those buttons? Are they replaceable?


----------



## ruriimasu (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*

wow!


----------



## benighted (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*

Nice collection you have there. Its good to see that your light arrived safely and you are happy with it. Did you shine it up at all? It looks a bit shinier than I remember it, could be the lighting. :twothumbs


----------



## lumafist (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*

Hey Steve..!!

Awesome pictures..!
I feel now that I should have asked you sooner.....

The brass ones should look awesome after some pocketwear....
Nice and shiny on the edges and dark in the nooks....

thanks for sharing..!


----------



## Steve L (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*

Thanks Everyone!!!:twothumbs Here's a few pictures of my former Lionhearts:mecry::





















Cheers,
Steve


----------



## shuter (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*



Steve L said:


> Hi PetaBread,:wave:
> 
> Mr Bulk (Charlie) is a Custom builder in Hawaii. He is not currently selling any new lights, but I'm hoping for more in the future. You can sometimes find them on Custom BST right here on CPF. Thank you my friend!!!
> 
> ...


 

:wave: Steve - I'll add a bit more on Charlie if I may.

Charlie is in the process of moving from Hawaii to the lower 48 to be closer to his ailing mother. I believe he is also retiring from the PD. Lots on his plate right now. He built lights on a limited basis. Usually taking preorders for some or all of a production run. Some of the runs were limited versions of Ti, Stainless and even a Damascus run. If at some point he decides to produce more lights I would expect he would look to new designs. I hope he does so some day. 

You can find a Bulkware reference chart recently assembled in Arewethereyetdad's thread Here: http://flashlight-forums.com/index.php?topic=6940.0 Charlie's site is pretty much inactive at this point but lots of Bulkware history is there to peruse and like here some very nice helpful flashaholics.


----------



## shuter (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*



greenlight said:


> How durable are those buttons? Are they replaceable?


 
Steve - hope you don't mind me answering this question for greenlight.

:wave: Hi greenlight. I have only been collecting bulkware for a few months but I spent many hours on his forum reading about the products. The buttons appear to be very durable. The colored rubber caps are easily replaceable and come in a half dozen colors. There was someone who recently had an issue. I can't remember what it was but Charlie had him send the light back to him for repair. He fixed it and upgraded the emitter while he had the light.


----------



## Steve L (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*



shuter said:


> Steve - hope you don't mind me answering this question for greenlight.
> 
> :wave: Hi greenlight. I have only been collecting bulkware for a few months but I spent many hours on his forum reading about the products. The buttons appear to be very durable. The colored rubber caps are easily replaceable and come in a half dozen colors. There was someone who recently had an issue. I can't remember what it was but Charlie had him send the light back to him for repair. He fixed it and upgraded the emitter while he had the light.


Hi shuter,

As Shuter mentioned the Tactile Switch Boot Covers (water resistant) come in several colors (including Black). They are thinner than the Original Black Waterproof Boots. They are very easy to change if you have (or want) to. Here's a few pictures for you:

















Cheers,
Steve


----------



## FrogmanM (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*

What a great thread, amazing pics, and great knowledge to be gained here. The Brass Bulkware really gets to me sometimes...

Anyone else got some pics to share?

-Mayo


----------



## LouRoy (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*

Here is some of my LionCub collection that I posted in one of Steve's other threads. The cubs are still some of my favorite lights. 

I will try to do an updated Bulkware picture over the weekend.


----------



## Steve L (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*

Hi LouRoy,:wave:

I like it! Great picture and even better lights!!!

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## bf1 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*

How could not one love Mr. Bulk lights? I certainly wish Charlie the best and looking forward to more builds in the very near future.


----------



## shuter (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*

LouRoy - What a beautiful and well rounded set of Cubs you have!!!! :twothumbs 

Do both of your Brass Cubs have the lanyard hole in the tail? Can't see it on the second one. 

Love the bead blasted bare Cub! I wasn't aware that Charlie made any like that. Did you have it bead blasted yourself?

Love the Cubs! 

I'll take some shots of my Bulkware next weekend and put them up.


----------



## lumafist (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*

Gahh.....!!!
I`m still at work and can`t see pics from the work-comp.....:mecry:


----------



## LouRoy (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*



shuter said:


> LouRoy - What a beautiful and well rounded set of Cubs you have!!!! :twothumbs
> 
> Do both of your Brass Cubs have the lanyard hole in the tail? Can't see it on the second one.
> 
> ...




Thanks, Shuter. Yes, both Cubs have the lanyard hole (as do all the other Cubs). The bead blasting was done by Endeavor. 

Looking forward to the pictures of your collection!


----------



## LouRoy (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*



Steve L said:


> Hi LouRoy,:wave:
> 
> I like it! Great picture and even better lights!!!
> 
> ...




Steve, glad you like them. They are quite the little beauties! :wave:


----------



## Steve L (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*



LouRoy said:


> Steve, glad you like them. They are quite the little beauties! :wave:


Hi LouRoy,:wave:

My Brassies must be just like your. One lanyard attachment point faces toward the front, the other toward the rear.

Cheers,
Steve

PS Come on guys, Lets See More Bulkware Pics!!!


----------



## bf1 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*


----------



## Steve L (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*

Hi Barry,

Very, Very, Nice My Friend:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs! I really miss my Ti Chameleon:mecry::mecry::mecry:!!!

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## shuter (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*

Ooooo.... Are those all Ti? Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## bf1 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*



shuter said:


> Ooooo.... Are those all Ti? Very nice! :thumbsup:



Yes they are.


----------



## shuter (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*

bf1 - Love the machined Logo on the tail of your Ti Dragons and Chameleons showing the lights number and limited edition status. While not as exclusive as the Ti versions, and lacking a number, the machined Dragon Logo on the DragonHearts tail is something I find endearing. Wish Charlie had used a machined logo on the LionCubs as well.


----------



## Steve L (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*

Hi shuter,

Here's a little tid bit of information for you. Only two of the Ti Dragons mine (originally Griffs) and 1 other have the bigger Dragon logo. 

Edit: I'm not trying to say 1 way looks better than the other - just throwing a tid bit of information out there. 

Cheers,
Steve


shuter said:


> bf1 - Love the machined Logo on the tail of your Ti Dragons and Chameleons showing the lights number and limited edition status. While not as exclusive as the Ti versions, and lacking a number, the machined Dragon Logo on the DragonHearts tail is something I find endearing. Wish Charlie had used a machined logo on the LionCubs as well.


----------



## shuter (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*

Steve - Is yours one of the two prototypes that Charlie had done? :thinking:


----------



## Steve L (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*

I don't believe so shuter, I think during the pre-order Griff asked to have a bigger Dragon instead. It's in the thread I linked to if you feel like doing some reading. Charlie liked it, I also linked to that specific post.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Rudi (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*

Actually, according to Charlie's list, 9 of the 40 Dragons have a dragon with no numbers, and a tenth one has no engraving at all.



Steve L said:


> Hi shuter,
> 
> Here's a little tid bit of information for you. All the Ti Dragons except mine (originally Griffs) and maybe 1 other are numbered with a dragon logo. Mine just has a bigger Dragon logo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve L (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*



Rudi said:


> Actually, according to Charlie's list, 9 of the 40 Dragons have a dragon with no numbers, and a tenth one has no engraving at all.


Hi Rudi,

I'm not sure if some plain Dragon's were made, but only 2 were made with the Dragon Logo only (#18 and #40). Here's a link to an updated list. Maybe the names that said no serial number meant they didn't have a specific number preference.

Best Wishes,
Steve

Edit: Here's a quote from Charlie taken from this post "The two people who decided to have only the Dragon icon engraving seem to have made a wise choice as it came out quite classy and understated (but-but-but, where's dere serial numbers?)."


----------



## shuter (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*

Steve - The number of Ti Dragons was eventually increased to 50 plus two prototypes that were for Charlie and the machinist for a grand total of 52 produced. I'll make a note to update the quick reference chart to show 52 total produced. The Dragon thread clearly shows that *Only* two were done with the larger machined dragon on the tail. Very nicely done IMO. You are one of the lucky two owners. 

*EDIT - I have just read through the 96 pages of the Dragon thread. It is difficult to know some things for sure since Charlie did not update the first post when the project was completed to show what actually was made. The information has to be pulled from the thread body (96 pages).*

*While there were 50 on the list at one time, there were 41 produced. Numbered 1 through 40 plus a 00.*

*I am not sure if there were two prototypes made since Charlie kept number 1 of the 41 and ArsMachina got one of the 41 as well. At this point I do not think so. Anyone know for sure?*

I wonder what, if anything, was on the tail of the two prototypes? *If there were any*.

On the list of 50, *(Which became a list of forty-one)* Charlie shows that ArsMachina requested no engraving on the tail. *(There was discussion about this and I think that request was not honored as it was decided along the way that all of them should have the Dragon Logo on the tail)*

The list also shows some indicating no serial number. Rudi is one of those. *(In Post # 1285 there is a picture of the serialized and non serialized Dragons).* So I think it is safe to say that "no serial number" indicates that the buyer did not want a serial number on his for some reason. 

Rudi - How about a picture of yours so we can see what it looks like without a serial number. *(Not necessary now since they can be seen in post #1285.) Use Steve's link if you would like to see what the difference looks like or want to do some reading.*

*I hope the information is now correct. Sorry about the mis-information in my original post.*

*All of the original post was left intact and all editing I did is in Bold type.*


----------



## Rudi (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*

Thanks Steve and Gale for straightening me out. Yes, the dragon on mine looks just like the one in post #1285 of the thread referenced above, larger than the serialized ones and filling the entire circle. The engraving is actually a bit more delicate than it apears in the photo, although it is the same. This is because the photo was taken with opposite lights illuminating both sides of the grooves thereby making them look wider. The idea of logo only without letters nor numbers didn't sit well with Charlie, but he honored it nevertheless, and then found it's simplicity very pleasing.


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*

Oh i love these little Lionhearts...


----------



## Mike.Austin (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: My Bulkware Collection*

Wow, these are amazing lights.


----------



## shuter (Apr 11, 2009)

Black Smoke Chrome and Black DragonHeart 







My DragonHeart family - Gloss OD has a P7 installed by Milky, Matt OD, Stainless Steel, Black, Black Smoke Chrome 




Two original stock Brass Lioncubs frame an RPM cub w/Ti bezel and P4 emitter.




The bezel on the left was from an original Cub and was opened up by Jochen at ARSMachina.
The Bezel mod increases the opening about 20% allowing the use of a McR-20 reflector increasing
the lights brightness.




A family of LionHearts. The natural on the left sports a P7 by Milky, Stock natural, Black CPF edition, Bare Aluminum




My CubMeleons - About two dozen produced. They are Chameleon slim bodies, Chameleon Bezels that are more open than the LionCubs so more 
light can escape, with LionCub non regulated control modules. They were all produced bead blasted. The one up front was Chromed.




A pair of Chameleons. One of them was built for Milky by Mr. Bulk with a P4 emitter hand selected by Milky himself.




My LionCubs - Two stock naturals, a black that has a P4 installed by Milky and a Bare Aluminum.




LionCubs, Cubmelions and a Chameleon Dressed with LionHeads that make them Throw Monsters.




Some Cub Candy




My growing Bulkware Family

The collection is a work in progress with a couple more coming soon.

Looking for DragonHearts and another Brass LionCub to add to the family .  

*Brass DragonHeart found!*

*DamCham found.*


----------



## Steve L (Apr 11, 2009)

:bow: WOW Shuter!!! Very nice pictures my friend! Excellent collection of Bulkware, very Impressive indeed!!! I still have to digest it all.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## shuter (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words Steve. Know anyone with a Brass DragonHeart and a DamCham? Sure need em to fill out my collection. :mecry:


----------



## Steve L (Jun 6, 2009)

I received my Dam Cham back yesterday. Let me just say, it's currently my favorite light. I had Dennis (Osprey_Guy) Nitre Blue it, and datiLED put in a TFFC K2 UWOE LED and a LionCub board












.

The numbers:
Dam Cham with a K2 11,500 lux @1m (that's not a misprint).

Brass DH with a SSC ~4,500 lux @1m. (They use the same reflector)

I tried to take some pictures and they are very bad. The color changes depending on the light. It can be a Gold to Bronze. Then as it gets a little darker you see the Blue, violet, purple, and red come out. It's really well done. Dennis told me it's the only one that's this color. Apparently he heated the salts up to 600F instead of 550F as he normally did, plus a few other new things he tried. Here are the pictures, I will take better pictures later(the finish looks liquid



):





















My lighting is way to dark, but it's the best I have at the moment. I'm extremely pleased with the whole package






!!!

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## darkzero (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm just seeing this now. Holy crap shutter, that has to be the nicest Bulk collection I've ever seen! :twothumbs


----------



## shuter (Jun 6, 2009)

*Steve* - Your DamCham is absolutely beautiful!!! What a great light!!!

*darkzero* - Thanks for the kind words. I recently found the Brass DragonHeart I had been searching for and now only need the elusive DamCham to fill out my collection.


----------



## shuter (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi Guys, :wave: Thought I would share a picture of my new favorite Mr. Bulk light. The Damascus Chameleon or "*DamCham*" It had been tucked away and is in Pristine condition, unmodified.


----------



## glockboy (Mar 14, 2010)

The VIP.


----------



## shuter (Mar 18, 2010)

*glockboy* - Those BBH (Big Bulk Heads) are very cool. :thumbsup: How far does it throw with the BBH. Will that head also screw on a LionCub?


----------



## rayman (Mar 19, 2010)

Those are really great lights :twothumbs. Like the form of them.

rayman


----------



## glockboy (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, I update the Vip with Seoul so it throw prety far, the BBH cannot screw on the LionCub.



shuter said:


> *glockboy* - Those BBH (Big Bulk Heads) are very cool. :thumbsup: How far does it throw with the BBH. Will that head also screw on a LionCub?


----------



## bf1 (Mar 19, 2010)

I only wish Mr. B would start bulilding again.


----------



## lisantica (Mar 20, 2010)

Here's my one and only Bulkware flashlight.
It's a bare Mr. Bulk LionCub.


----------



## shuter (Mar 20, 2010)

*lisantica - *That's a beautiful Bare LionCub you have there. Next to the Brass It has been the hardest for me to find. :thumbsup:


----------



## lisantica (Mar 20, 2010)

shuter said:


> *lisantica - *That's a beautiful Bare LionCub you have there. Next to the Brass It has been the hardest for me to find. :thumbsup:



Thank you, I admire your collection, especially that Damascus Chameleon :twothumbs


----------



## wimmer21 (Jan 23, 2017)

Mr. Bulk driver programming...


----------



## wimmer21 (Jan 23, 2017)

That is a little large so here's another...


----------



## wimmer21 (Jan 23, 2017)

Here's a link to where you can find the pages (posted on the previous page) associated with the Mr. Bulk driver programming guide. The reason I posted them is because apparently they CAN NOT be enlarged when viewing from some or all cell phones. This is shutergc's photobucket and the guide pages CAN easily be enlarged when viewing from a desktop computer.

http://s53.photobucket.com/user/shut...%20programming


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 24, 2017)

Is it just me, or does it seem that wimmer has an ability to photograph lights that makes you want to own them? I've always liked Mr. Bulk lights, but now I want some after viewing wimm's pictures. It's like evil magic. :devil: 

~ Chance


----------



## wimmer21 (Jan 24, 2017)

I cheat though. lol

After you scolded me about the vaseline I've been extra careful to make sure my lights are super clean and then I use whatever software available for final touch up.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 25, 2017)

The vaseline ......... oh-yeah, that was embarrassing. Glad I could help by



you. 

~ Chance


----------



## wimmer21 (Jan 25, 2017)

Yes that was quite embarrassing. But I normally like to learn things the hard way so it all worked out well in the end. :ironic:


----------



## Offgridled (Jan 25, 2017)

*Re: Bulkware Collections **Updated 6-6-09***

What am I missing here?


----------



## wimmer21 (Jan 25, 2017)

*Re: Bulkware Collections **Updated 6-6-09***



Offgridled said:


> What am I missing here?



I posted a pic in Chance's FourSevens pic thread but it wasn't up to snuff, as I was so informed. So now my pics are good and Chauncey is like a mentor to me now. :help:


----------



## Offgridled (Jan 25, 2017)

*Re: Bulkware Collections **Updated 6-6-09***



wimmer21 said:


> I posted a pic in Chance's FourSevens pic thread but it wasn't up to snuff, as I was so informed. So now my pics are good and Chauncey is like a mentor to me now. :help:


Chance is an all around great guy


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 25, 2017)

*Re: Bulkware Collections **Updated 6-6-09***



wimmer21 said:


> I posted a pic in Chance's FourSevens pic thread but it wasn't up to snuff, as I was so informed. So now my pics are good and Chauncey is like a mentor to me now. :help:


 

Hey! I didn't post any such thing. I just wondered why the hell it was covered in vaseline. :eeew: Nobody said anything about it being up to snuff or anywhere else for that matter. :lolsign: 

~ CG


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 26, 2017)

wimmer21 said:


> Yes that was quite embarrassing. But I normally like to learn things the hard way so it all worked out well in the end. :ironic:


 
I'm not sure why, but something tells me we share the same sense of humor. For the life of me, I just can't put my finger on it. Anyway, I'm glad it came out OK. oo:

~ Chance


----------



## TnC_Products (Nov 1, 2017)

Another pic.


----------



## magellan (Nov 1, 2017)

*Re: Bulkware Collections **Updated 6-6-09***



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Hey! I didn't post any such thing. I just wondered why the hell it was covered in vaseline. :eeew: Nobody said anything about it being up to snuff or anywhere else for that matter. :lolsign:
> 
> ~ CG



Well, at least it wasn’t covered in Crisco.


----------



## magellan (Nov 1, 2017)

*Re: Bulkware Collections **Updated 6-6-09***

My one dragon body Mr. Bulk, but it’s the beautiful brass one:

https://imgbox.com/e0vNIeOa


----------



## magellan (Nov 1, 2017)

*Re: Bulkware Collections **Updated 6-6-09***

My Dam Cham along with several other of my Dam lights, and a Photon Fanatic custom mokume gane CR2 light.

http://imgbox.com/IHccE71w


----------



## magellan (Nov 1, 2017)

*Re: Bulkware Collections **Updated 6-6-09***

Mcbrat just did a build on this brass Lion Cub for me:

http://imgbox.com/7QXkLgoo


----------



## TnC_Products (Nov 1, 2017)

*Re: Bulkware Collections **Updated 6-6-09***

Nice collection. You might have more than I.  I have a bunch of MrBulk around here. I have some Polished Brass, Aluminum and a bunch of anodized aluminum parts but unfortunately no Power Packs to go with them.


----------



## magellan (Nov 4, 2017)

*Re: Bulkware Collections **Updated 6-6-09***

Thanks! I have a small, but sorta diverse collection. This is my last one, the Lionheart Al with the three different size bodies (18650, 18500, and CR123A) that I got from Arewethereyetdad:

http://imgbox.com/VhtB11JK


----------



## Eric242 (Nov 4, 2017)

*Re: Bulkware Collections **Updated 6-6-09***

Back in 2007........ not with me anymore. 
Brass LionCub (with RPM bezel and head) - Chameleon - black chrome Dragonheart - SS Dragonheart - LionCub (with RPM bezel, head and tube) - slim Chameleon






Another shot that has one additional aluminum LionCub






And the pictures I used to sell the ss Dragonheart (which I dearly miss).


----------



## magellan (Nov 4, 2017)

*Re: Bulkware Collections **Updated 6-6-09***

Awesome! Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Praetor (Nov 13, 2017)

*Re: Bulkware Collections **Updated 6-6-09***







Cheers,


----------



## Eric242 (Nov 13, 2017)

*Re: Bulkware Collections **Updated 6-6-09***

Very nice DamChams.... especially the blue one :thumbsup:

Eric


----------



## magellan (Nov 14, 2017)

*Re: Bulkware Collections **Updated 6-6-09***

Gorgeous pair!


----------

